# Hi, all.



## just breathe (Nov 21, 2005)

New to this forum. I am 23 years old and live in Virginia. Diagnosed Panic/Anxiety Disorder. New to depersonalization/derealization. Can't say I dig it.Hopefully with some help from my peers I can beat it and get back to my everyday life. Misery loves company afterall.


----------



## Guest_ (Sep 17, 2005)

.


----------

